# Smallest type of Goldfish & preparing for them?



## FRIENDLYFISHIES

I just had a rough patch with my first guppies and have since decided they arent for me...so I am looking into Goldfish. I think they would be a pleasant addition to the family  ...I do have a 29 gallon in which the goldfish would move to around Dec or Jan but for now I would them to live in my 15 gallon hex tank. I know that 2 is the maximum # of goldfish for the 29 gallon and they would only be in the 15 gal for a few months...either way tho, these are both somewhat small tanks for goldfish...are there special preperations for goldfish that are different from other types of fish? 

How I usually set up my tanks for Bettas 

artesian well water
AQ salt
water conditioner
heater
live plants
moss balls
filter

what do I need to change in this list? 
what kind of filter to you recommend for goldfish? 
whats a good temp for goldfish? 
do they need an airstone? 
should I use river rock gravel or sand? 

and one more very important Q~ 
What is the smallest type of goldfish? I want to make sure the goldfish I chose are going to be a good fit for the tanks I have  
Thank you!


----------



## P.senegalus

One thing you may want to change is live plants. Goldfish love to nibble on them. They do not need a heater. I have used rock/gravel and sand with goldfish before. 
I think the 'smallest' goldfish would be the fantail varieties, but i'm not sure on that, and they still grow to a good size, I think like baseball size. 
I keep the common comet goldfish and koi, so I don't know much about the fancy types.
Goldfish do need good filters, I usually use two filters on a tank that are rated for larger tanks.


----------



## lohachata

look for a couple of "Bristol Shubunkins "...called the sweetheart shubunkin because of their heart shaped tail...very pretty little fish...there is a fellow in southern ohio that breeds them..gary hater is his name..

https://www.google.com/search?q=bri...yK4Gk8ASts4GYBw&ved=0CCAQsAQ&biw=1867&bih=959


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES

Senegalus, do you know if their is a plant that is safe for them? Id like to have atleast 1 or 2 small plants in there but I dont want it to be toxic...the tank has low light.


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES

thanks lohachata! that looks like an awesome fish!


----------



## BV77

You might try anubias or java fern. If the fish are well fed, they might leave them alone. Both plants are low light and should not be planted, but secured to a chunk of driftwood. If planted, keep the rizhome above "ground".


----------



## P.senegalus

I think BV77 summed up what I was going to say. I've had luck with java ferns and goldfish.


----------



## lohachata

i agree.....java ferns and anubias....attach them to driftwood and rocks.....they are not toxic ; they just don't taste good....lol..


----------



## pinetree

All goldfish get quite large. The fancy varieties like fantails, orandas, ranchu, telescopes, pearl scales and ryukin tend to be smaller than the single-tailed variety like comets, commons, shubunkins. Of the fancy types, I think pearl scales tend to stay the smallest in length, but they get VERY round and are one of the more fragile varieties to keep. My biggest oranda is close to 10 inches long and about as big around as a baseball. For a 29 gallon I would suggest never getting more than 2.

You can really use any substrate, but be careful that the gravel doesn't fit into their mouths. Goldfish like to dig and try to eat gravel. I keep my goldfish tank bare bottom because it's much easier to clean and goldfish are very dirty fish.

As far as plants, java ferns and annubias are the most recommended for goldfish.


----------

